# Steelhead Rivers and flies?



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Was looking a making a trip up north for some steelhead was wondering if anyone has suggestions for flies and rivers to fish.. Tried steelheading once but was late in season and had no luck. Any info or advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

pbrouse search old treads for flies there are a lot of them look at odnr site for rivers any stocked river will produce fish


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Okay I was more after if I made a trip up if I would catch any because I'm new to steelheading and I don't know if they have move out of the lake into the rivers yet


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Rivers are low fish have not got up stream some are being caught near the mouths we need rain lots of rain


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

I second that. we need a monsoon of some sort. Is the V even moving? I thought about checkin it out after work tommoro....


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

The rivers have fish in them on the east side.


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Just got back on Friday from ny fishing for kings. Stopped at the grand and the chagrin on the way home and there were no fisherman anywhere to be found. Did speak with several guys who said there are fish in the Conneaut to be caught just not a large amount of them. Talked to many people in ny who said there were tons of fish in elk creek (Pa). If we get some rain in north east ohio we should get a good number of steelies in.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

You can check the flows of all the rivers and the trending at www.riverboss.com.

I fished the V a few days ago... low and clear but not at all 'fishy' for Steel yet. Some good rain should start pushing fish. It was very scenic and quiet - which did make for a beautiful day of fishing. If you simply enjoy catching fish, I caught plenty of Rock Bass and Common Shiners.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

lorainfly24 said:


> I second that. we need a monsoon of some sort. Is the V even moving? I thought about checkin it out after work tommoro....


No, V is not moving at all. I fished powerlines and S curves last night, and after that it is all shallow. Mill Hollow looks like a bunch of water puddles... 

Had to chuck hardware with spinning gear because of absolutely zero flow even the the far lower stretches of the powerlines. 

A few steelhead have been caught but not many, and a report of one King was caught last week. I live 10 minutes away from the fishing hole and will not be making a trip back until we get more rain, (Hopefully this week)


----------

